# new jar..............



## cookie (Jun 16, 2007)

Picked this 1 up at the Saratoga bottle show today......John


----------



## cookie (Jun 18, 2007)

better picture............


----------



## epgorge (Jun 25, 2007)

John,
 What a beauty! Nice find. Would you call this a honey amber lightening? What is the Putnam number?
 Joel


----------



## annie44 (Jun 25, 2007)

Gorgeous jar! What does the embossing say? 

  I am looking to pick up a fruit jar with lid for my dad's wife - are there any ones that have color that are a reasonable price?  Amber, green, citron - and it doesn't really matter the age.   She wants it to store her vanilla bean pods which I believe she soaks in bourbon and uses for cooking.


----------



## cookie (Jun 26, 2007)

Cindy and Joel- the jar is a Lightning jar-base PUTNAM 278-Cindy-If I'm going to spend a lot of money on a jar I'm getting to the point where I deal with some one I REALLY trust and know on ebay or I'll buy it  at a show or where I can pick it up ,look at it, see it, touch it. I'd rather spend a little more money than be sorry.I've been  seeing a lot more jars and bottles listed as "mint"on ebay that are not even close......Hoosier Jars on ebay is one I'd look into-he always has a lot of great jars........John


----------



## annie44 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks John.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 26, 2007)

You can find a variety of colors among Atlas jars,and you can find them for less money than others.


----------

